# Limited Apps?



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

I am curious about the comments on this board and across the Internet about the limited number of apps available in the Amazon Appstore for the Fire. I do a lot of stuff with my Fire, including in addition to the obvious utility for media consumption, handling all my bill paying and banking, e-mail (both POP and Exchange Server), editing Word, Excel and PowerPoint files, calendar and travel management, etc. Actually everything except heavy Web surfing and document work. I am using my original Fire much more than I expected and can see the larger HD being a laptop substitute for most things, especially with a bluetooth keyboard. What types of good apps or capabilities are missing from the Amazon Fire ecosystem that are available for more open Android devices and the iPad? How many calculator, task management, social media, etc. apps are necessary to ensure a fully robust tablet experience. 100,000....1,000,000....2,000,000...3 trillion?

I am not trying to be provocative. I think the iPad is great and would probably get one except that I am so invested in the cheap and easy to use Amazon ecosystem for music, news and streaming media that I don't need to complexify my life any further. What am I missing? Thanks for any comments.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I know that in the past I had read on the developers side that Amazon wasn't the best deal for them to develop for. They had some questionable tactics that benefitted them and not the devs. That was before the Fire was released - there wasn't an additional incentive to develop for Amazon.

I think that now, most devs aren't going to exclude the Amazon set of devices for just the reason you mention, less complication for the buyers of those devices. Developing apps isn't a mega paying proposition for most devs, and a lot of apps are 1 or 2 people working after their regular day job. They will go where the money is, as their time permits. However, with the 2nd generation Fires - the gap will narrow as to what isn't available in certain places.

But all of that does you no good if the ONE APP you NEED isn't available! In that case, the Amazon App store would be worthless for that person.

The little girl I babysit for on Wednesdays and every other Fridays is highly disappointed.... she wants Scribblenauts on her Fire. In fact on Wednesday when I told her I got her a new game she thought that was it!! Her Fire stays at her Dad's.... but she is most apt to be playing on my iPad because of that one game. (I should add, she's playing in the car while we do the "carline" stuff to pick my kids up - just like my kids play while we wait in HER carline.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just Wondering said:


> I am curious about the comments on this board and across the Internet about the limited number of apps available in the Amazon Appstore for the Fire. I do a lot of stuff with my Fire, including in addition to the obvious utility for media consumption, handling all my bill paying and banking, e-mail (both POP and Exchange Server), editing Word, Excel and PowerPoint files, calendar and travel management, etc. Actually everything except heavy Web surfing and document work. I am using my original Fire much more than I expected and can see the larger HD being a laptop substitute for most things, especially with a bluetooth keyboard. What types of good apps or capabilities are missing from the Amazon Fire ecosystem that are available for more open Android devices and the iPad? How many calculator, task management, social media, etc. apps are necessary to ensure a fully robust tablet experience. 100,000....1,000,000....2,000,000...3 trillion?
> 
> I am not trying to be provocative. I think the iPad is great and would probably get one except that I am so invested in the cheap and easy to use Amazon ecosystem for music, news and streaming media that I don't need to complexify my life any further. What am I missing? Thanks for any comments.


With the exception of specific games, I think there are non-brand specific apps for every category that you might be want. The issue is if you need a specific branded app--say for your bank, etc. In many cases, you can sideload the app onto your Fire, but not always.

I've got an original iPad, love my iPad. But I've got a Fire 4G LTE on order and am curious to see if it can take the place of my iPad.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pure numbers -- Google Play has more apps.  So they have quantity.  I'm not convinced they have quality.  And once you get past 20 or 30 thousand, it's all about whether the app YOU want is there. 

I, personally, haven't found any apps I felt like I needed, or even really wanted, that weren't available in Amazon's app store.  

A couple of obvious omissions, however, are the Google Maps and Google Sky apps. And actually any other "Google" apps. If you need them, you won't find them on Amazon.  You may, however, find them at 1Mobile.com.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm still waiting for my larger HD Fire ..wow.. nest month.. it seemed so far away when I ordered!

Anyway, I do hope that apps I have purchased for my original Fire will work, especially Calengoo since I use that pretty much daily.  Definitely want gasbuddy since I'll have the 4G and can access it when I'm out and about, which is when I also buy gas (unfortunately I do this fairly often since my volunteer work involves driving cancer patients.. you cannot opt for walking or the bus for those efforts).

I'm not concerned about games; I have a bunch but just don't spend time playing them all that much.

I certainly expect email (but they advertise that and already had an app for my email on aol) and Twitter.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Calengoo is compatible with the Fire, at least the 7" version...but I find I don't need it now that the stock email/calendar program syncs so well.

Sent from my Kindle Fire  HD via tapatalk


----------



## pvaughan008 (Oct 7, 2012)

Just to throw 2 cents in as a developer who sought out and chose the Amazon market specifically. Specifically because of it's lower saturation of apps, giving us more room to make a place for ourselves than in the flooded Google market.

Along the way, we realized how lucky we are to test ourselves with Amazon first - the dev tools are easy to use and useful, they are backing their programs with more and more options, and seem to be addressing any weak spots the platform/software might have. It's refreshing, and I have faith they are going to grow this device the right way.

Pretty soon, in my opinion there won't be a question of limited apps.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

That is helpful input.. hopeful too!.

I already use Google Calendar and have loved Calengoo, so not sure I'd want to switch.  My single most used app and function (other than reading) on my original Fire.


----------

